# THE MAGNIFICENT SEVERN - 22/9 - UPDATED WITH PUB DETAILS



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

A cruise taking in 4 counties, with 3 stops, in 2 countries and on 1 date - Saturday 22nd September, that takes us around the River Severn.

We'll be meeting at 10.30 at Aspects Leisure Park (http://www.aspects-leisure.co.uk/find-us) and heading from there up the A38 (the route to Gloucester before the M5 was thought of). We'll stop off for lunch in Gloucester (http://www.vintageinn.co.uk/thebumblebe ... er/findus/) before crossing the river and heading off into the Forest of Dean. After a cruise through the Forest, we'll carry on down the Wye valley to Tintern where the famous abbey is for our last stop. From there we're bound for Chepstow and the 'old' Severn Bridge to take us back across the river and back to England and Aspects.

We'll publish the route to those interested beforehand with approximate timings for those who just want to join for a leg or 2 or the circuit.

I'll book a table at the pub for about 12.30 so any Gloucester bods can join us there if they want.

1. TT K8 + Howard
2. Zebedee - Lin and Darren
3. Guzzi - Norm and Jackie
4. Rocketr - Richard
5. Madmark - Mark and Jackie
6. Redtoy - not available
7. Paulc1
8. TT RS - if not working


----------



## Zebedee (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi Kate,

We happen to be on annual leave from work, so we can make it!!

Yippee, looking forward to this one!

Lin and Darren


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Great - look forward to seeing you both then - if not before!


----------



## guzzi (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi Kate , put us down please .
Cheers Norm.


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

You're on list Norm!


----------



## Rocketr (Jul 1, 2012)

I'll join up at Gloucester quays. Actually drove some of this route on Monday night, Cheltenham to Gloucester, Chepstow, old Severn and back up the m5  nice route apart from the m5


----------



## Redtoy (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi Kate, could be a late call on this, looks a great route but i think we are at the Eden Proj that weekend, if im wrong or it falls through i will get my name down asap.

Gary.


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi Gary,

Be good to have you along if you're not in Cornwall - but if you are have a great time! [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## madmark (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi Kate,
Add us to the list 

Cheers Mark & Jackie


----------



## Rocketr (Jul 1, 2012)

madmark said:


> Hi Kate,
> Add us to the list
> 
> Cheers Mark & Jackie


are you the couple with the white tts I meet at the hotel prior to aitp?


----------



## madmark (Mar 15, 2010)

Sure are


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

madmark said:


> Hi Kate,
> Add us to the list
> 
> Cheers Mark & Jackie


You're on the list Mark! Will make sure we go through Speechouse for Jackie :wink:


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Count me for this


----------



## Rocketr (Jul 1, 2012)

madmark said:


> Sure are


cool, look forward to meeting up again


----------



## Arctic Fox (Sep 21, 2011)

Sounds wonderful Kate, but unfortunately we're away that weekend. Hope you have a good time x


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

No worries Dawn - have a good weekend.


----------



## jacko (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi Kate,sounds ace but busy on that day.Hope to see you all at Castle Combe in October.  Jacko......


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Yes, we'll be at the combe next month.


----------



## Rocketr (Jul 1, 2012)

I've just realised I'm having carpets fitted this day but if it's done in time I could still meet up.
What time do you anticipate leaving the forest pub?


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi Richard,

I think on reflection the forest pub will be too far to get to for lunch, so I'm going to book at the Bumble Bee in Waterwells for about 12.30. I reckon we'll be there until about 2pm.

Hope you can still make it.


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

All,

Please see OP for details of the pub/rv point for those joining in Gloucester.

Let's hope it's a nice day!


----------



## guzzi (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi Kate, i will tie up with you just after j 14 the Falfield junction at stone about a mile towards gloucester. hope the weather holds . 
Cheers Norm.


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

OK Norm.

We'll be leaving Aspects at about 1100 I guess so will see you there. Is there a layby we can use?


----------



## guzzi (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi kate yes there is, just before a garage on the left.


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Well looking forward to tomorrow and the car is all clean and ready for action , just hope Kate's sat nav doesn't take us down any dusty tracks again :lol:


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

She's not taking it! Got an old fashioned list of directions - but will probably still get lost! All part of the fun :wink:

Sun's shining - shame the car isn't, but hope to rectify that as soon as I've had my brekkies!


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks to everyone who turned up today. Shame a few of you couldn't make it, and apologies again for missing the turn down the Wye Valley. At least the road we found instead didn't have grass growing down the middle like last time I got lost


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

thanks kate for today , good fun catching up with everyone and going fast and load through the tunnel lol, see my link attached for you tube that i recorded going through the forest 




hope you like it kate


----------



## guzzi (Aug 25, 2010)

Still a nice tour though Kate , good job its not today.


----------

